# Various unpainted Space Marines for sale, Tactical, Assault, Devastator, Baal Pred.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok so turns out my parents are moving house and want me to clear stuff from my old room whilst I've visited on leave. Could have thrown it all for what it matters tbh lol. But anyways, looked in my cupboard and found this assortment of unpainted but made up Space Marines. Quite alot of sprues for them aswell which I'll just throw in with whoever buys them.

So we have:
18x Tactical Marines
Including 1x Flamer, 1x Meltagun
2x Veteran Sergeants. 1 with Lightning Claw and Chainsword, the other with Power Sword and Bolter

6x Devastators:
1x Lascannon, 1x Plasma Cannon, 2x Heavy Bolters, 1x Missile Launcher,
1x Veteran Sergeant with Powerfist(missing right arm, but there are plenty to choose from in the various sprues.

9x Assault Marines
6x Bolt Pistol and Chainsword, 1x Plasma Pistol and Chainsword, 1x Veteran Sergeant with duel Power Fists

1x Commander with duel Power Swords

1x Model with various parts(look at the picture) with Storm Bolter and Thunder Hammer. I used him as an attached Inquisitor, the Storm Bolter arm being from a Grey Knight and the Thunder Hammer from Corteaz.

There are still many arms and weapons left on the sprues for a fair amount of variation, be it on the normal Marines or the Commander and Sergeants. Combi-Weapons, Power Axes, Fists etc. Multi-Melta another Lascannon I believe. 

Won't bother with pictures for this one, but I've also got a random few sprues from a Chaos Marauder box, all the spare bits I didn't use from when I had them, so arms, heads, banners and the like. Don't want anything for them, they will just be thrown in aswell, do with them what you like.

Make offers on price, I've been out of the tabletop for so long I have no idea of these models face value and they would have remained forgotten about had I not come home.

Pics coming up. Photobucket appears to be slow as fuck.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hello Angel of Blood

I would be interested in the Devastator Squad (and or the Assault Squad) - this would complete and enhance my SM collection (save for a Land Raider and Drop Pod)

Please let me know what you would like for them =)


----------

